# Found a green tree frog



## emmadiamond (Aug 4, 2012)

I work in a pet shop on the northern beaches in sydney and a guy just brought in a green tree frog that he found in his bananas. I'm guessing they came from QLD. Question is, who do I call? Will Sydney Wildlife look after it? Or will it get killed? ):


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 4, 2012)

it will most probably not be a green tree frog ,but Litoria gracilenta they come in boxes all the time,Sydney wildlife will put you onto frog rescue ,usually they get given to a licenced amphibian keeper


----------



## emmadiamond (Aug 4, 2012)

Ohh yeah I think it's one of them 
The frog and tadpole study group said it was a daintree tree frog.
They are coming to get it.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 4, 2012)

Most likely Dainty Tree frog, also known as Graceful Green Tree Frog, Banana Box Frog or just Banana Frog... They're absolute gorgeous little guys!!

My son is so desperate to get one, shame it's illegal to move them from one backyard to another in suburban Brisbane. (But allowed to aquire/buy from keepers or breeders) - go figure. 

What a find! You're so lucky. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

